# Chihiros Doctor



## GotCrabs (6 Oct 2015)

Could someone tell me more about these please, what exactly are they for? Have no idea what they are but have seen them in a few set ups.


----------



## rebel (7 Oct 2015)

Hi GC, it's known as the Twinstar based on a the original innovator product. The one that you refer to is an imitation product.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/twinstar-what-is-it.28335/
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-twinstar-thoughts.34795/

Most people here are outright skeptics which is a good thing. I not sold on it but it would increase your O2 levels ( a little) which is almost never a bad thing IMHO.


----------



## GotCrabs (7 Oct 2015)

rebel said:


> Hi GC, it's known as the Twinstar based on a the original innovator product. The one that you refer to is an imitation product.
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/twinstar-what-is-it.28335/
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-twinstar-thoughts.34795/
> ...



Yeah from what I've read I have to say I'm a skeptic also, but hey, you never know until you try it, but I don't think I'm willing too, haha.


----------



## rebel (7 Oct 2015)

Hi GC, with these things, trying is not enough.

1. it needs to have a plausible mechanism of action. (If it doesn't then stop here and revisit number 1)
2. Careful experiments need to document the said effects and hopefully replicated by your peers.

Because there are many factors causing algae, you may wrongly ascribe good or bad effects to the device.


----------



## GotCrabs (7 Oct 2015)

Yeah I wasn't sure what exactly it was used for as the place I saw it didn't say much so thought I'd ask on here, won't be something I play with though, haha.


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Oct 2015)

This is a mighty long thread charting the emergence and progress of the twinstar device...give it a skim for the interesting bits http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/twinstar-what-is-it.28335/ The Chihiros Doc is a rip off version but I believe it works the same way...


----------

